#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Conserto de Placa Mãe

## NeoRamza

Alguem sabe como faz para consertar placa mãe, ou algum lugar na net q contenha algum tutorial (pode ser em ingles)?

----------


## lss

que tipo de problema ela apresenta ? 
tenta fechar um curto nela, tipo poe um papel aluminio nos contatos de solda dela, e depois ligue-a . vai fechar um curto .
conversei com um cara que faz manutenção de micro e ele me disse que isso as vezes da certo.
Nao lhe dou garantias, mas..
qualquer coisa www.clubedohardware.net 
deve ter informações a respeito.

----------


## Jim

Não coheço nenhum tutorial, mas vc já verificou se há algum trilha danificada?

----------


## NeoRamza

> Não coheço nenhum tutorial, mas vc já verificou se há algum trilha danificada?


A placa está visivelmente em perfeito estado com certeza foi algum componente da placa que queimou.

O que eu quero saber é como descobrir qual (ou quais) componentes queimaram para eu poder trocar.

----------


## mistymst

Cuidado nego  :Smile:  perigoso esse esquema de mexer na mae,


bom voce poderia usar um multimetimetro para verificar se existe corrente nela, mas eu volto a dizer, esse treco ai eh perigoso e muito oneroso visto que a placa mae e dividida em camadas , e as camadas internas voce nao tem acesso  :Smile:

----------


## NeoRamza

E ae mistymst!!! Tudo bem!
Cara, testar com multimetro não dá por causa da interferencia dos outros componentes do circuito, portanto para concertar utilizando o multimetro teriamos que tirar peça por peça da placa para assim testar-mos o que é muito inviável.

Mas é a vida...  :Smile:  

Se descobrir alguma coisam me falem, please!

----------


## Rafael Sanches

Ola caro colega... seria legal se vc descrever qual o problema que vc esta tendo com sua placa tmb o modelo e todos dados tecnicos, eu ja trabalhei no paraguay, concertando placas mae's e quem sabe posso lhe ajudar....
qualquer coisa lhe aguardo me passando uma posicao.... 

abracos rafael sanches

----------


## NeoRamza

> Ola caro colega... seria legal se vc descrever qual o problema que vc esta tendo com sua placa tmb o modelo e todos dados tecnicos, eu ja trabalhei no paraguay, concertando placas mae's e quem sabe posso lhe ajudar....
> qualquer coisa lhe aguardo me passando uma posicao.... 
> 
> abracos rafael sanches


Olá tudo bem! Muito obrigado por querer me ajudar.

Na verdade eu tenho quatro placa mães e mais um monte de peça e eu queria consertar todas que fossem possível. Mas a mais importante no momento é uma placa mãe sis530 toda onboard AT para K6-2.

O problema dela é o seguinte: simplismente eu tento ligar o computador e não aparece nada na tela. Tenho certesa que o problema é ela pois já até comprei outra e coloquei no lugar.

Mas e ae, o que pode ser? Tem alguma peça que comumente queima quando dá esse tipo de problema?

----------


## PiTsA

olá!

tenho um computador com uma placa mãe igual a sua....
deu o mesmo pau que a sua placa mãe... não dava mais
vídeo.... mas no meu caso era o video onboard que foi
pro saco... espetei uma placa de video SIS 6326 num dos
slots pci e boas.... ela funciona até hj..... a não ser
uns paus que ela ta dando agora que está sendo resolvido
na base da porrada... =) ...

----------


## demiurgo

a melhor maneira pra testar componentes eh substitui-los, no caso dos on-board, coloque off

agora pra testar placa-mae, realmente vc usa multimetro e mto mais, mas acima d tdo, eh importante q vc tenha excelentes conhecimentos em eletronica, pq sem o driagrama da placa qq placa eh um desafio!

boa sorte!

[]'s

----------


## [email protected]

olha amigo minha placa e uma sis 530 mb598 gostaria muito de manter contato contigo pois estou ingressando no ramo de consertos de placas e preciso muito de gente como vc pra me ajudar ficaria agradecido pelo resto da minha vida meu endereco é rua82 quadra59 bloco 11 apto 407 maranguape 1 cidade do paulista estado de pernambuco o cep:53441090

meu telefone é 081 33715908 ou 081 88525073 da so uma ligadinha pra mim ou entao enviame teu numero por email desde ja te agradeco muito amigo!!! abracos gilvan henrique

----------


## NeoRamza

> olha amigo minha placa e uma sis 530 mb598 gostaria muito de manter contato contigo pois estou ingressando no ramo de consertos de placas e preciso muito de gente como vc pra me ajudar ficaria agradecido pelo resto da minha vida meu endereco é rua82 quadra59 bloco 11 apto 407 maranguape 1 cidade do paulista estado de pernambuco o cep:53441090
> 
> meu telefone é 081 33715908 ou 081 88525073 da so uma ligadinha pra mim ou entao enviame teu numero por email desde ja te agradeco muito amigo!!! abracos gilvan henrique


Se prescisar de alguma coisa entra em contato por email : [email protected]

----------


## jlclima

Amigo,
Peguei uma placa mãe destas para consertar outro dia com o mesmo problema mas a solução foi facil pois nada estava queimado.
Simplesmente existe um item no Setup da BIOS que diz quanta memória RAM será alocada para a placa de video que é on board.
Se a quantidade alocada for igual ou maior do que a RAM disponível, a placa não inicializa.
Tenta instalar a RAM no slot DIMM2 assim voce desabilita o som on board e ai faz um teste com uma outra placa de video qualquer, pode ser uma ISA mesmo com 1 ou 2 MB de memória, pois acho que sua placa ainda tem um slot desses e a placa isa é bem barata. 
A propósito vocé pode me passar a configuração exata da máquina, incluindo a posição (Slots) onde estão instaladas as placas (se houver alguma) e a quantidade de memória e em qual slot ela está instalada e importante também, o modelo da placa mãe. 
Você disse ter uma outra placa mãe igual a essa, então pegue o modelo dela dando um boot, não souber como, é um número grande que aparece no canto inferior esquerdo na primeira tela do boot quando ele ta contando a memória e reconhecendo hd e cdrom. Pode parecer idiota mas eu mesmo só fui descobrir outro dia que se você apertar a tecla "Pause/Break" nesta hora o boot pára e você não precisa ficar bootando toda hora até conseguir anotar o número inteiro. É verdade eu já fiz muito disso.

A propósito,
no site www.clubedohardware.com.br tem um bocado de dicas e faqs sobre manutenção em hardware.

espero ter ajudado e aguardo seu retorno

[email protected]

----------


## Valéria

googlando achei curso para recuperar mobos:

http://www.mercadolivre.com.br/jm/it...LB&id=19374210

e 

http://inforum.insite.com.br/1806/14...tml?id=1408234

----------


## SmPdgr

Pessoal seguinte o GROSSO aki  :Big Grin:  quando foi tirar o cooler da placa com a "brilhante" ajuda de uma FACA huaihaiu danifico uma trilha dela . ai vai a pergunta como eu recupero uma trilha danificada ? eu pensei em usar uma resina condutora no buraco que fico e ligar ela por meio disso e ai vcs acham dar certo ? se sim me digam o nome de uma resina condutora ai se nao me digam como consertar esta trilha  :Big Grin: 
Valeu 
Abraco pra vcs  :Big Grin:

----------

[quote="NeoRamza"]Alguem sabe como faz para consertar placa mãe, ou

----------


## Zangado

> googlando achei curso para recuperar mobos:



Achei um forum onde além de tirar duvidas sobre reparos de placa mãe tem dicas e tutorial sobre o assunto

----------

O link do forum sobre reparos de placa mãe e onde vcs podem obter tutoriais sobre o assunto é:

www.misterbios.com

----------


## PiTsA

é preciso mais cuidado para concertar a MB.... é preciso de equipamento especifico para realizar diagnostico mais preciso...nem todas as trilhas na MB são visiveis, que eu saiba as MB são multilayer, ou seja, tem camadas, o que é impossivel verificar visivelmente uma trilha em alguma layer interna queimada.... Bom, pelo modelo da sua MB compensa vc ir pro MercadoLivre e comprar uma melhor gastando menos...

----------


## edisonlcp

Vc vai até uma casa de eletronica e pede pelo fiozinho de consertar trilha que eles vão te ajudar. Quanto ao como fazer é só vc soltar com estanho nos pontos extremos das trilhas que vc CONSEGUIU partir.....

----------


## CFRInformatica

Meu Deus do céu, um pior que o outro.

-Um manda ligar a placa mãe com papel aluminio nos contatos pra fechar um curto. Ja mais deve ser feito isso, pois vc danificara com certeza a placa e ainda de quebra pode levar a fonte junto! O papel aluminio é sim muito impregado na salvação de mobos mas vc deve fazer esse procedimento com a placa desligada (desmontada do gabinete e sem proc e memos)e sem a bateria do CMOS.
-O outro diz para instalar o modulo da memória no segundo slot que desabilita o som onboard? Isso não existe!! O que acontece sim é uma busca forçada por um dispositivo de video em um dos slots ISA para ser mais preciso. Por tanto só faça esse procedimento de vc tiver uma placa de video ISA. Vc até pode tentar com uma PCI mas só funciona se a BIOS estiver 100% OK.
-Bem criticas a parte, vc provavelmente é um infeliz proprietario de uma mobo PCChips M598. Placa mãe essa que é a mosca branca da atualidade, sim porque, processador K6-II tem pra vender a balde, mas placas :roll:... Bom o que ocorre com essa placa é uma espécie de morte súbita, devido a péssima qualidade de seus componentes, pricipalmente capacitores eletrolíticos. O que pode ser feito como citei anteriormente isso se a placa não esta com sinais de oxidação é retirar a placa do gabinete, remover a bateria do CMOS e o chip da BIOS, embrulha-la em papel aluminio, deixar por dois dias em repouso (para haver uma descarga total dos capacitores e um fechamento e/ou abertura de portas de circuitos lógicos). Reze bastante :wink: 
A cada 10 placas se tem sucesso com 2 ou 3. O pessoal da MoboFix tem preços bem atrativos, porém vc deve primeiro fazer um orçamento para ver se valhe a pena. No mais, boa sorte amigo espero que tudo de certo e vc recupere sua mobo (o que não é nada fácil se tratando de M598).
Aqui vc tem bastante dicas sobre pcchips http://www.stud.fernuni-hagen.de/q39...ips/index.html

----------


## Federal

Vcs poderiam mim dizer como funciona o multimetro :lol:

----------

